
Intel hits 10nm goals and signals a shift away from traditional CPUs - senko
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/10/intels-10nm-process-is-on-track-so-is-shift-in-business-model/
======
senko
> the company intends to continue making its heaviest bets in areas such as
> [...] 5G modems [...]

This looks confusing at first glance since Intel reportedly sold off its 5G
modem business to Apple. Turns out they sold the mobile device-specific to
Apple but still plan to double down on the infrastructure parts.

